# whats the earliest my baby can be born safely?



## janie77

Hi Oink and Emilycaitlin

I have gestational diabetes and polyhydroamnios.  I started insulin just over a week ago and have been having regular growth scans.  My baby is just above the 97th centile and I was told that I will have to have a c section at around 36 - 37 weeks.

Today I had another scan.  I was told that they were looking for signs of enlarged internal organs, particularly the kidneys as this is something that can happen with the gest diabetes and the excessive fluid.  My consultant has booked me in for another scan in two weeks time but she has now said that I should prepare myself for the baby arriving much earlier than expected.  She wouldn't commit to a date but said that as long as the baby's lungs were developed so he could breathe on his own he could be delivered at any time from now.

I am now wondering when is the earliest time that my baby will be delivered - I know I should have asked today but I was in shock to be honest.  We got the impression that she is planning on delivering him in the next few weeks, she said she didn't have any holiday booked for the next few weeks and we should have a date after the next scan.

Is there a time when the lungs are developed enough for delivery??  IK am totally terrified of him being born too early as two of my friends had prem babies and it was so scary.

I seem to be rambling on now, so apologies for that, I guess I am just looking for a bit of reassurance really.

Jane xxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Jane

The midwives will respond to you but I just wanted to in the meantime.

I have had 2 prem babies (31weeks &32weeks) so I understand how you are feeling. With both I had steriods injections which help with their lungs. Some premature babys are poorly others arent. My first was fine..just needed help with feeding. Molly was completly different and kept the staff on their toes. 

Your baby will be well looked after in the special care unit. It is scary but the staff will explain everything to you. Even when molly was surrounded by tubes I still saw ''my baby'' and was encouraged to change her nappy, speak to her etc. Although I wasnt able to hold her for a week I was still able to touch her.

Im here for you any time  

Jeanettexxxx


----------



## oink

Hi

your baby may be delivered early but only after a lot of planning and weighing up of the pros and cons in your consultants mind.

No baby is delivered prematurely without it being a better place for him/her to be, rather than inside you, and this decision isn't taken lightly.

I work on a neonatal intensive care unit and look after babies of all ages and gestation. If a baby is planned to be delivered early then the mum is given steroids, via an injection, to help mature the babies lungs.

Every pregnant lady is different, as is their situation throughout the pregnancy, it is difficult for me to say how your baby will be at delivery but after some steroids and 'a couple of weeks' (as you say) your baby will be ready for the world, when your consultant makes the decision to deliver.

If we were to presume that your baby was delivered at 30 wks then the average 30 wk baby would need to be ventilated initially, until all of the other systems of the body were working effectively, which may only be for a couple of days. Some babys only need a form of pressure that is pushed up their nostrils with little tubes whereas the little girl that I looked after last night, didn't need anything at all and has been breathing on her own since her delivery, at 30 wks, 3 weeks ago.

So as you can see, I can't give you an easy answer. All I can say is that the decision to deliver your baby won't be taken lightly and will only be made if absolutely necessary. Ask to have a visit to your neonatal unit, so it isn't such a scary place if your baby is delivered early and needs to go there.

I hope that all makes sense and I haven't scared you, you never know, you may well deliver at term and not need any of this information. Let me know if I can answer any other queries or worries that you have.

Take care x


----------



## janie77

Hi Jeanette and Oink

Thank you so much for your replies, its very reassuring to know that babies can cope and breathe if delivered as early as 30 weeks.  I am hoping I will be able to get a bit further than 30 weeks, am now getting plenty of rest and and have increased my insulin to try and slow things down with the fluid.

My consultant has been great and is keeping a close eye on me and I am now having regular scans.  They have now talked to me about the special care baby unit and explained that the baby may need some help if he is born very early.  

I now have over 2 litres of amniotic fluid so now I am worrying about my waters breaking too early - am trying to stay calm and get lots of rest and have been advised to stop working which I have now done.  Hopefully all these things will help.

I guess every week that goes by and the baby is still inside my tum is a bonus now.

Thanks again for your reassuring words, you do a fantastic job on here and I don't know what we would do without you.

Jane xxx


----------

